

Remind HN: space shuttle Discovery has its last launch at 4:50 ET today - jonknee
http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/shuttle/main/rss_feed_above_snip_collection_archive_1.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
And it's in orbit.

